# Pseudotropheus saulosi - the claim of selling wild caught, and resposibility



## Fogelhund (Aug 13, 2010)

Recently it has come to my attention that there is a party in the GTA, who has made claims of selling wild caught Pseudotropheus saulosi. I am not going to out the party here, but I am sure you are all familiar with this individual For those who don't know, Pseudotropheus saulosi is a critically endangered species. 

I highly doubt that Pseudotropheus saulosi are being collected, so this person is either lying to us, to try and make the fish he is selling more valuable, or whomever he bought his fish from lied to him, and he was gullible enough to believe it. But, to me the greatest issue here is the lack of respect to the fish, and conservation. Here a claim is being made, that someone is selling wild fish, that is currently critically endangered, and part of a well known program to increase numbers in the wild. The very idea that someone is selling such fish, that are critically endangered, is borderline criminal, and it is altogether possible that it actually is criminal. People who make claims to be selling such fish are either ignorant to the point they shouldn't be selling fish, or show such a lack of respect to the conservation of fish, that their practices should be widely publicized, to ensure that their business is not supported by responsible aquarists.


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Thank you for this enlightenment.

Conservation and restoration of critically endangered species is the responsibility of everyone in the hobby.

We should all choose the fish we purchase with eyes open and some research


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes thanks for highlighting this issue on our Forum.

I agree with everything you said with regards to people making false claims that their fish are wild caught or they're selling F1 fry/fish but they can't prove they have or had wild caught fish to produce the fish they're selling.

How many times have we seen people selling F1 Dragon Blood or F1 OB Peacocks?

I think its up to all of us to call out these shady fishkeepers in order to protect those less familiar with what a wild caught fish is.

For those interested in learning more about the re-introduction of Pseudotropheus saulosi into Lake Malawi you can check out the thread I posted here --> http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=117674
--
Thanks...Paul


----------



## hb103 (Jan 26, 2012)

*disclosure of importer*

I totally agree. I personally addressed issue of disclosure in other

forums.

Personally I always state the importer in my adds and it could be

a direct importer or a large outfit in U.S.A

In some cases errors can happen in both situations but most of

the time it is correct.  There are also situations where some of adults are

wild and some F1 . This also should be disclosed since some fry could be F1

and possibly F 1/2 if one of adults is wild and one is not ???


----------

